# 10 foot yellow cataract oar on Main Salmon



## QwertyAberration (Jun 29, 2012)

10 foot. Roped. Had a counter balance – probably gone. Name was put on it several years ago, probably faded. Had a tether on it, so it might still be on there.

Took a hero line in a wave train, boat got bounced a bit, the oar dipped into a hole and went from in my hand to in the drink in under a second. Worst part is having to admit I lost an oar on the Main Salmon at low flows. Last seen around Black Creek Rapid (the one that washed out Salmon Falls) on July 12th. 

I’ll drive somewhere to pick it up, pay shipping, be your friend, give you a letter of reference, transfer river karma into your account, mow your yard, return your lost straps, or whatever else is needed.


I'm guessing it won't show up until the water gets real low later this year. 



Contact Info:
Brian Fegler
208-422-0293


----------

